# Other work for dogs



## Mark anthony (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Im just curious on what other work that can be trained for dog? Aside from patrol, personal protection, bomb sniffing, guide etc. do you have any other ideas and information on what other job a dog can do efficiently? 

Hope you guys can reply thanks


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, let's see:

Detect cancers, termites, mold, infections of certain organisms before it can even be confirmed with lab tests. Locate snakes, endangered species, whale poop and other animal scat, infestations of certain plants, cell phones, etc. They can find leaks in natural gas lines, follow a human using that person's unique smell, located humans buried under meters of rubble, locate cladestine graves, or smell of human decomp even when its been cleaned up. Basically, if you have a item with a smell unique to that item, you can train a dog to find it.
they can sense problems arising from diabetes or seizures and alert the owner. Serve as hearing dogs, assistance dogs, provides stability and can support unstable human movement. Alert others to situations when the owner is unable to. They are a versatile companion.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

They are used to clear runways of animals at airports, hunt vermin in barns, detect bedbugs, rescue swim, catch quarry.

I'm sure there are more...

David Winners


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Herding, dog sledding, weight pulls, detection as a sport, dock diving, high jumping, lure coursing, earthdog trials.

Sarah...whale poop detection .................really? :-o
I wouldn't think a dog could hold it's breath long enough to get to the bottom of the ocean in order to do that. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Mark anthony (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarah Platts said:


> Well, let's see:
> 
> Detect cancers, termites, mold, infections of certain organisms before it can even be confirmed with lab tests. Locate snakes, endangered species, whale poop and other animal scat, infestations of certain plants, cell phones, etc. They can find leaks in natural gas lines, follow a human using that person's unique smell, located humans buried under meters of rubble, locate cladestine graves, or smell of human decomp even when its been cleaned up. Basically, if you have a item with a smell unique to that item, you can train a dog to find it.
> they can sense problems arising from diabetes or seizures and alert the owner. Serve as hearing dogs, assistance dogs, provides stability and can support unstable human movement. Alert others to situations when the owner is unable to. They are a versatile companion.



Wow sarah thanks for this, mostly its using their sense of smell right? Im very much interested on the detection of cancers, is it hard to train them for these kinds of work?


----------



## Mark anthony (Nov 27, 2013)

Bob Scott said:


> Herding, dog sledding, weight pulls, detection as a sport, dock diving, high jumping, lure coursing, earthdog trials.
> 
> Sarah...whale poop detection .................really? :-o
> I wouldn't think a dog could hold it's breath long enough to get to the bottom of the ocean in order to do that. :twisted: :wink:


Hahaha i was also surprised on the dog poop thing


----------



## Mark anthony (Nov 27, 2013)

David Winners said:


> They are used to clear runways of animals at airports, hunt vermin in barns, detect bedbugs, rescue swim, catch quarry.
> 
> I'm sure there are more...
> 
> David Winners


What kind of breed ususally does these jobs?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Mark
rather than ask what breeds are best for what jobs, i suggest the more appropriate question might be : how do you evaluate whether the dog will be able to do the work you intend for it ?

and that Q has as many answers as "what "other" jobs can dogs do ?" 

do you have a particular dog in mind that you are trying to match up to a particular job ??


----------



## Mark anthony (Nov 27, 2013)

rick smith said:


> Mark
> rather than ask what breeds are best for what jobs, i suggest the more appropriate question might be : how do you evaluate whether the dog will be able to do the work you intend for it ?
> 
> and that Q has as many answers as "what "other" jobs can dogs do ?"
> ...


Yeas i think you got my idea. Well im looking at a german shepherd that can detect cancer, terrmites etc. and of course as protection dog. Well i have this idea in mind that i want to promote the welfare and use of dogs here in our country. And i think that by giving people here an idea on what dogs can do aside from being a good companion will somehow spark our love for dogs even more.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Dogs can also control wild cattle and bulldogs (Not english) can catch and hold live feral hogs with minimal damage. Run off bears and big cats, Protect cheetahs from getting shot by keeping them from hunting sheep and goats in Africa. Be a companion to a cheetah in a zoo. Hunt (Bay) lions, panthers, jaguars, humans.
Dogs can also offer emotional support in time of disaster, personal crisis, or everyday life. They can help teach children to read, that being different is ok, (dogs born with deformities or from injuries that still act normal.) bring happiness to the sick or elderly. 
And sometime that are just good at being dogs.

It's a noble cause Mark, but you don't need a German shepherd to make an impression. Any breed of dog can perform many amazing task, we just need to figure out how to ask them to do it. They always seem happy to amaze us.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Sarah...whale poop detection .................really?
> I wouldn't think a dog could hold it's breath long enough to get to the bottom of the ocean in order to do that.


oh Bob, no fair being evil.....lol 

Basically you start with a dock diving dog and put a SCUBA unit on 'em.... 

Seriously Mark, if you really want to read on it you can google up the articles.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Mark anthony said:


> Wow sarah thanks for this, mostly its using their sense of smell right? Im very much interested on the detection of cancers, is it hard to train them for these kinds of work?


It's not hard. You just have to have a dog with the desire to use its nose, willing to do it over and over again, and have a sample of the odor you want them to find. And using things you wouldn't think of. For the cancer detection they used urine samples from cancer positive patients. I think they've started using breath samples too.

O.K. Bob, you can cut loose with some pee-brained comments...lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> It's not hard. You just have to have a dog with the desire to use its nose, willing to do it over and over again, and have a sample of the odor you want them to find. And using things you wouldn't think of. For the cancer detection they used urine samples from cancer positive patients. I think they've started using breath samples too.
> 
> O.K. Bob, you can cut loose with some pee-brained comments...lol



MOI! :wink:

Mark, the bottom line on scent work of any kind is simply a fact that anything that gives off odor of any kind can be used to train a dog to find that scent. If it has an odor then a dog can find it.
The problems that arise are knowing how to do it and being in possession of the individual scent you want to train for. 
Some scents are easily acquired and many require special permits to handle such things as drubs, explosives, and bio-hazards such as body parts/fluids.
ALL of this requires a lot of knowledge, work AND the correct dog for the job. 
Those of us that have been involved in canine scent work have spent a lot of time looking for the right dog. Not just the right breed.


----------



## Mark anthony (Nov 27, 2013)

Karen M Wood said:


> Dogs can also control wild cattle and bulldogs (Not english) can catch and hold live feral hogs with minimal damage. Run off bears and big cats, Protect cheetahs from getting shot by keeping them from hunting sheep and goats in Africa. Be a companion to a cheetah in a zoo. Hunt (Bay) lions, panthers, jaguars, humans.
> Dogs can also offer emotional support in time of disaster, personal crisis, or everyday life. They can help teach children to read, that being different is ok, (dogs born with deformities or from injuries that still act normal.) bring happiness to the sick or elderly.
> And sometime that are just good at being dogs.
> 
> It's a noble cause Mark, but you don't need a German shepherd to make an impression. Any breed of dog can perform many amazing task, we just need to figure out how to ask them to do it. They always seem happy to amaze us.


Hi karen thank you for your support... Actually the reason why i said german shepherd because at first i was thinking of protection dogs. But as i stretch my ideas further Im sure that i will be working with other breeds of dogs. You also said about dogs being a companion on disasters and personal crisis and i really agree on that and that is really one of my goals to make people undertand that dogs are true friends and will stick to you till the end even people dosent seem to understand you, dogs will always be there, wHether you are rich or poor, healthy or sick etc. 
The thing is i have a lot of ideas and very excited to start. I talked already with local trainers here and a NGO with regards to the welfare of the dogs. Its still a long way to go and i hope that i could promote it effectively. 

Thanks again


----------



## Mark anthony (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarah Platts said:


> It's not hard. You just have to have a dog with the desire to use its nose, willing to do it over and over again, and have a sample of the odor you want them to find. And using things you wouldn't think of. For the cancer detection they used urine samples from cancer positive patients. I think they've started using breath samples too.
> 
> O.K. Bob, you can cut loose with some pee-brained comments...lol


Sarah thanks for this, ill go and ask doctors here if they could provide us with some!!


----------



## Mark anthony (Nov 27, 2013)

Bob Scott said:


> MOI! :wink:
> 
> Mark, the bottom line on scent work of any kind is simply a fact that anything that gives off odor of any kind can be used to train a dog to find that scent. If it has an odor then a dog can find it.
> The problems that arise are knowing how to do it and being in possession of the individual scent you want to train for.
> ...


Bob, thank you, i actually know that getting the stuff that is needed is very hard to attain already. Plus training them is another hurdle that is why i talked to some local trainers who are supply bomb sniffing dogs to our local police and see if they can help out.


----------

